# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  14 दिनों में 40 पाउण्*ड वजन घटाने के लिए अपना सकते हैं ये आहार

## Krishna

यदि ह*म आपसे कहें कि महज 14 दिनों में आप 40 पाउण्*ड यानी करीब 18 किलोग्राम वजन कम कर सकते हैं, तो। आपको यह बात मजाक लगेगी। लेकिन, ऐसा संभव है। आहार में जरूरी परविर्तन लाकर आप आसानी से शरीर पर जमा अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को चलता कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*करते हैं कई कोशिशें*वजन घटाने के लिए आप तमाम तरह की कोशिशें करते हैं। लेकिन, खानपान की आदतों और गलत जीवनशैली के कारण हम अपने वजन को काबू ही नहीं कर पाते। नतीजा यह होता है कि कम उम्र में ही हमारी कमर का घेरा बहुत ज्*यादा हो जाता है। हम सामान्*य से कब मोटे की श्रेणी में आ जाते हैं, हमें पता ही नहीं चलता। हम देर रात तक जागते रहते हैं। खाने में जंक फूड हमारी आदत बन जाता है। और एक्*सरसाइज के मामले में हम बिलकुल कंजूस हो जाते हैं। कपड़ों का साइज बढ़ने लगा है और हमारी चिंतायें भी। लेकिन, हम कोशिशें न करने के हजारों बहाने जरूर बना लेते हैं। लेकिन, हम अगर जरा सी कोशिश करें, तो यह संभव है। हम जानते हैं कि मोटापा हमारे रूप को तो बिगाड़ता ही है साथ ही इससे हमें डायबिटीज, हृदय रोग और अन्*य कई बीमारियां भी हो सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*आहार बदलें*वजन कम करने के लिए हम सबसे पहले अपने आहार में बदलाव करते हैं। कई बार यह बदलाव बिना सोचे समझे और सामान्*य नियमों के तहत ही किया जाता है। हम कॉर्बोहाइड्रेट और वसा आदि का सेवन बंद कर देते हैं। जूस अधिक पीने लगते हैं। लेकिन, अधिक समय तक हम इस आहार पर भी नहीं टिक पाते। नतीजा, वजन वहीं का वहीं और हमारी चिंता सातवें आसमान पर। हम अवसादग्रस्*त होने लगते हैं कि आखिर हमारा वजन कम क्*यों नहीं हो रहा। और चिंता के कारण हमारा वजन और बढ़ने लगता है।

----------


## Krishna

.............................................

----------


## Krishna

*सही कार्यक्रम चुनना जरूरी*हममें से ज्*यादातर लोगों का वजन तमाम प्रयासों के बाद भी इसलिए कम नहीं होता क्*योंकि हम सही कार्यक्रम का चयन नहीं करते। हम दूसरों पर अधिक निर्भर रहते हैं। हम देखते हैं कि दूसरों को किस प्रकार के आहार से फायदा हुआ है। हम उन्*हीं को अपने ऊपर भी आजमाने लगते हैं। बिना यह सोचे समझे कि क्*या वे नियम हम भी लागू होते हैं या नहीं। क्*या वे हमारे लिए भी फायदेमंद होंगे या नहीं। इन सब बातों पर हम गौर करना जरूरी नहीं समझते। कई बार आहार योजनाओं में लिखे गए आहार को आजमा पाना भी आसान नहीं होता। यानी वजन कम करने के लिए किताबी ज्ञान से ज्*यादा व्*यवाहारिक समझ की जरूरत होती है। हमें भोजन पसंद होता है और इसलिए कई बार हम अकसर उन खाद्य पदार्थों के इतर भोजन करने लगते हैं, जिनका उस आहार योजना में जिक्र होता है। वजह कि हम अपनी भूख और खानपान की आदतों पर काबू नहीं रख पाते। 

*संपूर्ण आहार योजना अपनायें*तो, अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो आपको एक संपूर्ण आहार योजना अपनाने की जरूरत है। ऐसी आहार योजना जिसमें लिखे खाद्य पदार्थों को आजमाना आसान हो। जिसमें ऐसी रैसिपी हों, जिन्*हें पकाना आसान हो। जिसमें तमाम तरह के आहार हों। जिसमें कभी-कभी आप अपने पसंदीदा भोजन का भी मजा ले सकें। और तो और आहार ऐसा हो, जिसमें आपका कम हुआ वजन बरकरार रहे। हमें वजन कम करने के लिए कुछ जरूरी बातों का खयाल रखना चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

*शक्*कर करें बंद*जब कभी हमें थकान महसूस होती है, तो हम कुछ मीठा खाने को ललचाते हैं। यह आदत अच्*छी नहीं। शक्*कर का कोई स्*वास्*थ्*य गुण नहीं है। अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो सबसे पहले अपने आहार में से शक्*कर हटा दें। चीनी के साथ समस्*या यह है कि आप जितनी अधिक शर्करा का सेवन करते हैं, आप उतना ही इसे खाने के लिए ललचाते हैं। तो, 14 दिनों 18 किलो वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो चीनी से तौबा कर लीजिये। हो सकता है कि शुरुआत में आपके लिए यह काम चुनौतीपूर्ण हो। लेकिन, एक बार अगर आप ऐसा करने में कामयाब हो जाते हैं, तो यह आपके लिए अच्*छा होता है। 

*गेहूं भी अच्*छी नहीं*ऐसा नहीं है कि गेहूं आपके लिए बुरी है। लेकिन, गेहूं से बने कई उत्*पाद जैसे ब्रेड आदि संतृप्*त भोजन में शुमार होते हैं और ऐसे भोजन का कोई स्*वास्*थ्*य लाभ नहीं है। और इनमें मौजूद कार्बोहाइड्रेट वजन बढ़ाने का ही काम करता है।

----------


## Krishna

*डेयरी उत्*पादों को करें बंद*हालांकि, दुग्*ध उत्*पाद सेहतमंद होते हैं, लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह नहीं कि आप आइसक्रीम, फ्रोजन योगर्ट, चॉकलेट, कुकीज, केक और पाई आदि हमारी सेहत के लिए अच्*छे नहीं होते। इसके साथ ही अगर आप गाय के दूध के स्*थान पर सोया, चावल या बादाम के दूध का सेवन करते हैं, तो इससे आपका हाजमा भी सही रहता है। 

*मीट, अल्*कोहल भी बंद*डेयरी, चीनी और गेहूं आदि के सेवन को बंद करने के साथ ही आप प्रोसेस्*ड फूड का सेवन भी बंद कर दें। डिब्*बाबंद और पैकेटबंद चीजें आपके लिए नहीं हैं। यह मानकर चलिये कि इस प्रकार के आहार से आपकी सेहत को सिर्फ और सिर्फ नुकसान ही होने वाला है। इतना ही नहीं आपको रेडमीट और एल्*कोहल का सेवन भी नहीं करना चाहिये। ये भी वजन बढ़ाने वाले आहार की श्रेणी में आते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..................................

----------


## Krishna

*सात दिनों तक छोड़ें*अचानक ये आहार आपसे नहीं छूटेगा। इन्*हें एक-एक करके छोड़ें। सप्*ताह के आखिर तक आप इन सब आहारों को छोड़ दें। हफ्ता खत्*म होते होते आपके आहार में केवल पौष्टिक और संपूर्ण आहार ही बचेगा। आप पहले से बेहतर खाएंगे और इसके बाद आपके लिए वजन कम करना आसान हो जाएगा। 

*पहले हफ्ते से ही दिखेगा असर*एक हफ्ता जब आप चीनी, गेहूं, डेयरी उत्*पाद, प्रसंस्*कृत भोजन, कृत्रिम मीठा, रेड मीट और एल्*कोहल आदि का सेवन नहीं करते। आप सात दिन इन आहार के बिना गुजारिये। इसके बाद आपका वजन तेजी से कम होना शुरू हो जाएगा। इसका अर्थ यह नहीं कि आठवें दिन आप इन सब आहार का सेवन कर सकते हैं। 

*स्*वाद बढ़ेगा*इन आहारों को छोड़ने का एक बड़ा फायदा यह है कि इससे न केवल आपका वजन कम होगा, बल्कि साथ ही साथ स्*वाद की आपकी समझ भी बेहतर होगी। आप बाकी भोजन का बेहतर स्*वाद ले पाएंगे। एक बार आपको स्*वाद की बेहतर समझ हो गई, तो बिना सोचे समझे नहीं खाएंगे। 

*कभी-कभार बुरा नहीं*आपको यह जानना भी जरूरी है कि ऐसी आहार योजना पर बने रहने और वजन कम करने के लिए आपको कभी-कभार अपना पसंदीदा भोजन भी खाना होगा। अगर आप ज्*यादातर सेहतमंद और स्*वस्*थ भोजन करते हैं, तो कभी-कभार संतुलित मात्रा में ऐसा भोजन करने में कोई गुरेज नहीं।

----------


## Krishna

*सही नियम है कारगर*अगर आप अपने आहार पर नियंत्रण रख पाये, तो आपका वजन जरूर कम होगा। इसके साथ ही वह वजन दोबारा बढ़ेगा भी नहीं। नतीजे तेज और आसानी से मिलेंगे। यकीन जानिये लोग भी इस बदलाव को महसूस करेंगे। इस आहार योजना को सिर्फ 14 दिन आजमाकर आप आसानी से वजन कम कर पाएंगे। इसके साथ ही अपने आहार के प्रति आप अधिक संवेदनशील होंगे। महज 14 दिनों में 18 किलो वजन कम करने से आप न केवल सेहतमंद होंगे, बल्कि खुश भी रहेंगे।

----------

